# It's Me or the Dog



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

On tonights episode Victoria is helping a girl with 3 malts. I missed the very beginning (recording on DVR) so i'm not sure what problems Victoria is helping with. Just thought it was cool that she is helping with malts.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL I just posted this same topic Debby! Yay for the maltese!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

too funny we posted at the same time. lol


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oooh i wonder when this will be on in the UK


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellasmummy said:


> oooh i wonder when this will be on in the UK


I've only seen the UK version here :huh:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

oh no I missed it! Will have to catch the rerun.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

amby said:


> I've only seen the UK version here :huh:


Can you try Hulu or some other Internet viewing form? Just an idea.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

what did the topic end up being?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

fach said:


> what did the topic end up being?


There is another topic on this episode in the "Everything Else" section that has gotten more responses so you can look at that one if you want to, but

the problems addressed in the show were:

-2 of the 3 dogs were deathly afraid of storm drains (for an unknown reason) while going on walks
-All 3 dogs would bark repeatedly if the doorbell rang or if company would come over
-One of the dogs needed more training on loose-leash walking
-One of the dogs was afraid to walk on hardwood floors, and never learned how to go up or down stairs either.

The dogs all made a huge improvement...it was a nice episode.


----------

